# Recommendations For A Digital Camera With A Good Macro Setting Or Lens



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've got a couple of Fuji digital compacts, and they're both quite good. The older one, though it has fewer megapixels than the newer one, has the better lens and takes reasonably good close-ups on a macro setting. (Lenses are more important than megapixels).

But I might try and get a camera with a really high quality macro facility in the new year - just for those superfine watch movement pics.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

i find the fuji hs50 exr to be superb although a bit bulky, but the images are hard to beat including the macro function [ has 2 one for really closeup]


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Bruce - I'll certainly bear that one in mind. Looks good.


----------

